# Peeing in crate... ugh.



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So Tess is a crate pee-er. The crate is just big enough for her to stand up. lay down and turn around in. She will pee and lay in it, no problem. If I leave her in there at night, like I did with my sheltie, she will pee and THEN cry to be let out. When I was crating Bishop when he was young, he would cry when he needed to pee.

Is there any way I can get her to NOT pee? It's gross and we are getting nowhere in potty training.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have a great deal of experience with potty training as rotties are considered one of the easiest to train. But this is what I did (and what I was told to do).

"Train her to go to potty at a specific place, it is best if this is a different texture to the house/crate (I choose grass), then take her out every 1 to 2 hours (this was a 7 w/o pup so you may want to lengthen it) keep her on the new texture and when she pee's, give praise and treats" In the end the idea was to teach her that this action and this action alone gives rewards. This is easier than trying to train what NOT to do.

Hope that is of some help.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How old is she and when is she peeing? How long has she lived with you? Are you sure there is no UTI?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She is 4.5 months old.. she's been with me since 8 weeks. She's always peed in her crate but I was hoping it would stop as she got older. She can hold it all night without peeing no problem so I don't think there is a UTI. She doesn't pee constantly, no more than my sheltie did.

I work for three hours in the morning and go back again at night.. so she's only in her crate for 3 hours at a time. She always pees in it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds like it's habit now. Habits are very hard to break. Now that she's ok with peeing in her crate and then laying in it, there's nothing in it for her to hold it. 

I would start reinforcing pottying outside very heavily. Like every time she goes outside you immidiately give her a jackpot of her favorite food or treat in rapid fire succession for at least thirty seconds. Do this every time she goes outside. 

Make it highly worthwhile to her to go outside....does that make sense?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, it does. And she always does pee right away when I let her out! I do always praise her but I will try treating her a lot, too. If it's an easier option I wouldn't mind litter training her and putting her in the large kennel I have but don't use, with the litter box.. it would be a good option since they hate the cold weather and I live in Canada.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Yes, it does. And she always does pee right away when I let her out! I do always praise her but I will try treating her a lot, too. If it's an easier option I wouldn't mind litter training her and putting her in the large kennel I have but don't use, with the litter box.. it would be a good option since they hate the cold weather and I live in Canada.


Oh Caty where in canada u live in? i dont find a lot of members here are from canada! Have u tried to talk firm with her when she pee'd in the crate & then take her outside & tell her ''go potty''? that's how we crate trained our pup...


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

My Pomeranian use to pee and poop in the crate for about three months after I brought her home. I used to remove all the bedding and clean the crate well after each accident. One day, she stopped. One time I left her in the crate to go to work and hubby forgot to put her in our bathroom ( as we always do) before he went to work.
when I came back home, my poor girl was still in her crate and she did have any accident. She sometimes still have accidents in the house, but very sporadically.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

PennyGreyhuahua said:


> Oh Caty where in canada u live in? i dont find a lot of members here are from canada! Have u tried to talk firm with her when she pee'd in the crate & then take her outside & tell her ''go potty''? that's how we crate trained our pup...


I live in Calgary! With my sheltie I crate trained him just fine. I don't talk firm with Tess because I'm not there when she pees, and she wouldn't understand an hour later, anyway.


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I live in Calgary! With my sheltie I crate trained him just fine. I don't talk firm with Tess because I'm not there when she pees, and she wouldn't understand an hour later, anyway.


Hello neighbour (ok not really lol)...is there any of her pee'd blankets or towers or bed in there? because dogs pee at the same area where they pee'd before since they have such strong nose scent...i would try replace everything inside the crate & bleach water solution wipe the crate down


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Do you keep her crate empty? Not sure if someone has already said this...but I noticed Willow will pee on ANYTHING that is in her crate with her no matter what it is, so, she gets an empty crate =)

My advise is take a day that you have off from work and watch her while she is in the crate, leave her in there for a small amount each time, and when she pees instantly correct her take her out, put her outside and clean the crate out with natures miracle or something similar. 
Its going to take some time, so maybe get somebody to help you? 
Your problem right now, as someone has said, is this has become a habit for your dog but if you show her that peeing in her crate is a bad thing and not allowing her to readjust to it may be your best bet. 

Also, do you know if she suffers seperation anxiety when you are not around? That could also be a factor


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No.. I don't think she has SA. She doesn't rip things up in her kennel, cry during the day, etc. At one point I had fostered a mini dachshund a couple years back and I put her in the kennel, she DUG herself out of it by scratching a hole through the plastic bottom liner, bending the wire bars, and squeezing out from under and then ripping up half the stuff in my house and howling (according to the neighbors..) THAT was SA!!!!

I've had her in an empty kennel and one with toys and a blanket and she still pees. I tried putting a pee pad in there once to make less of a mess and she just ripped it to shreds.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What if you start feeding her in her crate (instead of whereever else you feed her) many dogs won't pee where they eat (although some dogs will) but I think its worth a try.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She does eat in her crate :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> So Tess is a crate pee-er. The crate is just big enough for her to stand up. lay down and turn around in. She will pee and lay in it, no problem. If I leave her in there at night, like I did with my sheltie, she will pee and THEN cry to be let out. When I was crating Bishop when he was young, he would cry when he needed to pee.
> 
> Is there any way I can get her to NOT pee? It's gross and we are getting nowhere in potty training.


i have read where puppies gain bladder control between sixteen and twenty weeks.

is it possible that she is what i call a slow learner or has an immature bladder?


----------



## destinoscelgo (Sep 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> No.. I don't think she has SA. She doesn't rip things up in her kennel, cry during the day, etc. At one point I had fostered a mini dachshund a couple years back and I put her in the kennel, she DUG herself out of it by scratching a hole through the plastic bottom liner, bending the wire bars, and squeezing out from under and then ripping up half the stuff in my house and howling (according to the neighbors..) THAT was SA!!!!
> 
> I've had her in an empty kennel and one with toys and a blanket and she still pees. I tried putting a pee pad in there once to make less of a mess and she just ripped it to shreds.


Just a rule of thumb (I learned this the hard way lol) putting the training pads down (wee wee and etc) is a TERRIBLE idea. it shows the dog that that spot is where they are supposed to pee >.< 
Maybe that could be why? Also, some dogs just really dont do well in the crate. My nanas boxer was one of them, when he was left outside of the house though he was fine, and on another forum Im a part of a girl had the same issue and when she decided to leave her dog out of the crate he did perfectly fine (he was doing #1 and #2 in the crate constantly and making himself sick.
Good luck!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I can't offer much help since, except for when Scotty broke his leg, we've never crated the boys. I just wanted to say that neither of the boys has ever whined when they've needed out. Scotty stares intently at either the door or a person when he needs to go without making a sound (until recently when he "huffed" one time in the middle of the night). Blaise is a little more physical, he comes and bats (smacks) at a person then "bounces" around the room/house (was a tad difficult to figure out this was his way of asking for out). Iggies are notorious for being "slow" to house train.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Celt said:


> I can't offer much help since, except for when Scotty broke his leg, we've never crated the boys. I just wanted to say that neither of the boys has ever whined when they've needed out. Scotty stares intently at either the door or a person when he needs to go without making a sound (until recently when he "huffed" one time in the middle of the night). Blaise is a little more physical, he comes and bats (smacks) at a person then "bounces" around the room/house (was a tad difficult to figure out this was his way of asking for out). Iggies are notorious for being "slow" to house train.


Our Cockers are the same way. We have three and none of them cry except occasionally Bambi if she's desperate (like feeling sick). Sophie stares intently and sometimes goes near the door, Bambi sits in front of the person and stares, and Gracie gives a quick glance, walks over to the door, and uses her pee pad if no one takes her out that second or taps her shoulder (haha). Some dogs just don't use vocalizations and it takes a bit of work to learn the signs. My Dachshund, Rocky, never let me know at all. I had to take him out frequently and hope for the best (the breed is known for being tricky to house-train and I believe Italian Greyhounds are too).


----------

